

Evolving how we work - jobeirne
http://jamesob.livejournal.com/96672.html

======
gaius
Dude hasn't been in the industry very long. Some weeks it's slack, some weeks
it's deathmarch. It all evens out in the end.

The freelance model he suggests neglects one very important point. When I'm in
the office, even if I'm goofing off right now, I'm available _instantly_
should there be a problem with Production.

~~~
jobeirne
Is physical presence any more instantaneous than a phone call or e-mail?

~~~
gaius
It is if I was busy working for another client at the time.

